# December 2013 Tank of the Month



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

http://reefkeeping.com/joomla/index.php/current-issue/article/140-tank-of-the-month

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

amazing tank. one thing i really like about it was how it's on solar power. i have a friend who installs them and thought about buying a solar setup to run the tank myself; let's face it these things take up alot of juice..haha


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

beauty tank!

what are the white squiggly things in the cryptic part of his sump?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Good question? Very interesting...they seem like some type of feather duster type thing but not really 

Amazing tank!! I wonder if he vacuums his sandbed


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

I am interested in his methods and thoughts on filtration (cryptic tank). He has no mechanical filtering and feeds heavily.


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

That's beautiful! 

I wonder what is calcium intake is LOL. Gees! 

One day when I win the lottery  


Sent from iphone using auto correct! Can't you tell!?


----------

